# Aquacomputer aquagraFX 280GTX VS. EK Water Blocks EK-FC280 GTX SLI



## CiSaR (1. November 2008)

Bald ist Weihnachten und ich brauch nen neuen Kühler. Also fang ich langsam mal mich damit zu beschäftigen an und habe diese beiden Kühler in die finale Runde genommen.
Erstes Problem ist das Gewicht. Da ich immer wieder gelesen habe das sich die Karten unter dem Gewicht verbiegen will ich das von Anfang an umgehen.
Ich hatte schon einen Kühler von EK in der Hand(für ne 8800GTX) und dieser war sehr hoch und schwer, wenn ich aber die Bilder von dem Aquacombuter Kühler sehe ist dieser sehr flach und damit ja auch leichter oder? Anscheinend nein den Caseking und Aquatuning geben für den EK 600g und für den Aquacomputer 700g an.
Zweitens sind da ja noch Rambausteine auf der Rückseite oder bin ich da falsch informiert? Dafür gibt es von EK einmal noch eine Wasserkühler und eine Backplate. Könnte ich den Kühler von Aquacomputer auch mit der Backplate von EK kreuzen?
Drittens wie ist die Kühlleistung. Die von EK soll ja spitze sein. Sind die von Aquacomputer durch die flache Bauweiße ähnlich wie die von EK oder schlechter?

Würde mich über Hilfe freuen.


----------



## nemetona (1. November 2008)

Hallo, 
ich nutze den EK Kühler samt Backplane, und kann zu dem Teil nichts negatives sagen.
Die GPU Temp. bleibt unter FurMark immer unter 60 C.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. November 2008)

CiSaR schrieb:


> aber die Bilder von dem Aquacombuter Kühler sehe ist dieser sehr flach und damit ja auch leichter oder? Anscheinend nein den Caseking und Aquatuning geben für den EK 600g und für den Aquacomputer 700g an.



90% des Gewichts kommen durch die Bodenplatte aus Kupfer - und die ist bei EK auch nicht dicker. Aquacomputer verbaut dazu noch eine Edelstahl-Abdeckung, die auch ihr Gewicht hat.

Verbiegen tun sich die Karten aber eher durch den Anpressdruck der Kühler, durch hohes Gewicht hängen sie einfach schräg im Gehäuse.



> Zweitens sind da ja noch Rambausteine auf der Rückseite oder bin ich da falsch informiert?



Stimmt.



> Dafür gibt es von EK einmal noch eine Wasserkühler und eine Backplate. Könnte ich den Kühler von Aquacomputer auch mit der Backplate von EK kreuzen?



Sollte prinzipiell möglich sein, aber du brauchst Schrauben in passender Länge, die auch zu den Gewinden im Kühler passen.



> Drittens wie ist die Kühlleistung. Die von EK soll ja spitze sein. Sind die von Aquacomputer durch die flache Bauweiße ähnlich wie die von EK oder schlechter?



EK hat afaik die schlechteste Kühlleistung unter den Komplettkühleranbietern (d.h.: Inno könnte noch schlechter sein, da kenn ich keine Tests), AC liegt normalerweise n bissl davor, am besten ist Watercool.
Wo EK ungeschlagen ist, ist der Durchfluss. Da ist AC im Gegenzug das Schlusslicht. (flache Bauweise halt)

Würde mich über Hilfe freuen. [/QUOTE]


----------



## der8auer (1. November 2008)

Innovatek liegt zwischen EK und Watercool.   

Eiskaltmacher.de - 3 GTX280 Wasserkühler im Vergleich


----------



## DaxTrose (1. November 2008)

Also ich habe den EK Water Blocks EK-FC280 GTX SLI - silber vernickelt mit Backplate und bin damit zufrieden. Auch hängt die Grafikkarte bei mir durch das Gewicht nicht runter. Und das, obwohl ich noch ein Singel-Slotblech montiert habe. Die Kühlwerte sind zwar nicht die besten, aber dafür gefällt mir der Kühler gerade durch seine Optik. Und da ich ein Fenster in meinem Gehäuse habe, musste es der EK sein! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CiSaR (1. November 2008)

Ok erstmal danke für die Hilfe.
Ich werde wahrscheinlich den Watercool Kühler nehmen. Nur wegen den Rams auf der Rückseite werde ich mir was einfallen lassen müssen. Optisch gefällt mir der EK wieder am besten, Naja ich hab ja noch etwas Zeit zum Überlegen


----------



## nemetona (1. November 2008)

Wenn der EK von der Leistung her der schlechteste sein soll, wie viel Grad ist die Differenz zum besten, in der gleichen Testumgebung?


----------



## CiSaR (1. November 2008)

nemetona schrieb:


> Wenn der EK von der Leistung her der schlechteste sein soll, wie viel Grad ist die Differenz zum besten, in der gleichen Testumgebung?



5,6°C zum Watercool Kühler


----------



## nemetona (1. November 2008)

Naja, das bringt die GPU jetzt nicht wirklich ins schwitzen


----------



## CiSaR (1. November 2008)

Ne das denke ich auch. Werde deswegen auch zum Kühler von EK greifen.


----------



## nemetona (1. November 2008)

Immerhin bin ich damit ca. 25 C kühler als mit dem Nvidia Referenzmodell.


----------



## CiSaR (1. November 2008)

Jo und um vieles leiser


----------

